# Boarded Up Care Home - Devon



## UE-OMJ (May 14, 2012)

Well how bizarre, we're all on the lookout for boarded up buildings and it turns out the place I work for has one!

I work for the IT Department (well, I am the IT Department) of a Care Provider, we have many branches dotted round the UK, and a few care homes thrown in.

But it seems we closed a care home down in Devon (in Bideford) a few years ago, it's sat there boarded up ever since. It's right on the coast, I'm amazed they couldnt have found something better to do with the place than just board it up! So sad! I could have used it as a holiday home, literally right opposite it is the beach!!!


So, as it's a bit too far for me to go and take a look... anyone down in that area fancy checking it out for me?



This is the place...








And 180 degrees round, this is the view...







What a waste, I cant believe this hasn't been turned into some sort of holiday accommodation or something

It's  Tragic


----------



## shakeybird (Nov 25, 2012)

This is the Sands Care Home in Instow. Planning permission was put in a couple of years ago to turn it into 12 apartments but I guess the developer must've ran out of money or came up against too many council/neighbour issues. It certainly is a big place, I think the sale price was about £1, 250, 000. It's probably not the easiest place to have a look around because you would be spotted straight away.


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 25, 2012)

If only you had said last week......


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> If only you had said last week......



He said it on "14th May 12, 19:17"


----------



## pazza23 (Aug 2, 2022)

Is this place still for sale, I have wanted to buy this place for years


----------



## HistoryBuff (Aug 4, 2022)

Any updates on this place?


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 5, 2022)

I looked online but couldn't see that it had been sold - not yet, anyway. Probably needs a recce.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 5, 2022)

What a shame it's been left. With the rooms already set up with their own ensuite and kitchens for catering it would make a perfect B&B. Too far away for me to have a look at, unfortunately.


----------

